

Inventions That Changed The World - vaksel
http://www.thetechland.com/2009/06/50-famous-inventions-that-changed-the-world/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
> *Here we have tried to enlist more than 50 inventions ...

They're trying to "enlist" the inventions. For what, I wonder ...

